

Verisign Domain Hashlink - lzy
http://domainhashlink.com/VerisignHashlinks_HowItWorks.html

======
LogicX
So tinurl service using anchors instead of urls. With a webui to control the
values, interpreted by js you embed in your homepage. Please tell me someone
less nefarious is offering this, and that there's an open source alternative.

